# First trip to Dog Beach and Ocean conquered!



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm just so happy today that I need to tell some one that may care or relate. Haha I think my family and friends are over my obsession with my dog. 

Havok had his first trip to the dog beach today. FYI Havok is 5 months old and he has been to the beach before, but never in the ocean by choice nor to an actual dog beach. He did beyond amazing. He walked amazingly at a heel while passing people, dogs, bikes and kids. Once we arrived to the beach area I unleashed him and he immediately began to play. He just ran right in the ocean with the other dogs. He ended up getting in full body and thoroughly enjoyed it! He was great with people, kids, and all the other variously sized dogs!

I'm so glad we picked Havok. He has the best personality! I just love him! Alright I'm done gushing over my dog. In the 2nd photo he is the dog coming in straight on from the water.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Nice pictures. But.....I must say that I'm oh so jealous. Years ago we lived in San Diego, and taking the dogs to dogs beach was the best. Now I live in central Florida, with no beaches close by. The few I have found are very far from me, plus you have to keep them on a 6 ft leash.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice pictures! Looks like a fun day, cool that you have a beach that allows this.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was on a quiet beach on Lake Superior the other day, nice and sandy. Mya had a great time, water to drink as needed.


Not the beach, but here she is.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like a great day for everyone. Havok is a very handome and looks like he is right at home on the beach.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Aw, it's lovely when they behave and do us proud, a reflection on how you're raising him.. Looks like a great place to go


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you! He is an amazing pup and that beach is awesome! We won't live here forever so might as well enjoy it while we can.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh I love that beach! I just took Fenway there on Sunday. I'll have to upload the pics at some point. It was a scary experience as the surf was going nuts and some guy swam out to get a toy that was floating away and he got caught in a rip current. Ambulance, fire trucks, and lifeguards. Terrifying.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a great day! I bet you are so proud of him.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

KentuckyFenway said:


> Oh I love that beach! I just took Fenway there on Sunday. I'll have to upload the pics at some point. It was a scary experience as the surf was going nuts and some guy swam out to get a toy that was floating away and he got caught in a rip current. Ambulance, fire trucks, and lifeguards. Terrifying.


Oh my goodness that is scary! We are due for another beach trip soon!


----------

